# [SOLVED (i tak i nie)] Nvidia problem :/ FATAL :/

## polleck

Cześć, tak to znowu ja :/

Włożyłem sobie do komputerka kartę Nvidia TNT2 żeby mieć akcelerację bo na moim Radeonie 9600 nie działają sterowniki ati - tak, są oporne karty - no such device :/

I teraz tak:

Instalowałem zarówno nvidia-kernel 1.0.7174 (niby najnowszy sterownik wspierający TNT) i teraz próbowałem 1.0.6629-r7

i lipa panowie.

W obu przypadkach modulik się ładnie kompiluje, ale po modprobe nvidia dostaję:

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

a dmesg mówi:

```
nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia: Unknown symbol swiotlb

nvidia: Unknown symbol register_ioctl32_conversion

nvidia: Unknown symbol unregister_ioctl32_conversion

nvidia: Unknown symbol register_ioctl32_conversion

nvidia: Unknown symbol unregister_ioctl32_conversion

nvidia: Unknown symbol register_ioctl32_conversion

nvidia: Unknown symbol unregister_ioctl32_conversion

nvidia: Unknown symbol register_ioctl32_conversion

nvidia: Unknown symbol unregister_ioctl32_conversion

```

A ja poprotu chcę w końcu pograć w jakąś grę z akceleracją !!  :Smile:  Nawet w Tux Racer'a ;]

Pozdrawiam.

PS: Aha... System mam x86_64 dla AMD64 jak by kto pytał...

----------

## rasheed

Jądro i moduł kompilowane tą samą wersją gcc?

----------

## polleck

Chyba raczej to samo gcc, bo jądro też sobie przekompilowałem usuwając z jądra sterownik nvidiafb, bo pisało wcześniej przy emerge nvidia-kernel żeby wyłączyć z kernela nvidiafb.

----------

## Aktyn

Sprubuj zainstalować stery ręcznie, mi przez emerge nie chcą działać

No i z TNT2 może być ruznie z tego co wiem, może nawet jak sa to sprubuj starsze wersje, pamiętaj też o zgodnośći z glx.

Acha jeszcze pamietaj o AGP w kernerze dla swojego chipsetu, Znaczy sie jak masz amd_64 to AGP jest w procu zdajesie.

----------

## polleck

Oczywiście wiedziałem, że oczymś zapomnę  :Smile: 

Ręcznie też nie idzie - pisze że nie może załadować modułu - być może ścieżka do kernela jest zła - ale wiem, że symlink jest OK.

/var/log/nvidia-installer mówi:

```
warsztat ~ # cat /var/log/nvidia-installer.log

nvidia-installer log file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log'

creation time: Thu Feb 16 15:49:30 2006

option status:

  license pre-accepted    : false

  update                  : false

  force update            : false

  expert                  : false

  uninstall               : false

  driver info             : false

  no precompiled interface: false

  no ncurses color        : false

  query latest driver ver : false

  OpenGL header files     : false

  no questions            : false

  silent                  : false

  no backup               : false

  kernel module only      : false

  sanity                  : false

  add this kernel         : false

  no runlevel check       : false

  no network              : false

  no ABI note             : false

  no RPMs                 : false

  force tls               : (not specified)

  force compat32 tls      : (not specified)

  X install prefix        : /usr/X11R6

  OpenGL install prefix   : /usr

  compat32 install prefix : (not specified)

  installer install prefix: /usr

  utility install prefix  : /usr

  kernel name             : (not specified)

  kernel include path     : (not specified)

  kernel source path      : (not specified)

  kernel output path      : (not specified)

  kernel install path     : (not specified)

  proc mount point        : /proc

  ui                      : (not specified)

  tmpdir                  : /tmp

  ftp mirror              : ftp://download.nvidia.com

  RPM file list           : (not specified)

Using: nvidia-installer ncurses user interface

-> License accepted.

-> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you li

   ke the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel f

   rom the NVIDIA ftp site (ftp://download.nvidia.com)? (Answer: No)

-> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; this means

   that the installer will need to compile a new kernel interface.

-> Kernel source path: '/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/source'

-> Performing CC test with CC="cc".

-> Performing rivafb check.

-> Performing change_page_attr() check.

-> Cleaning kernel module build directory.

   executing: 'cd ./usr/src/nv; make clean'...

   rm -f -f nv.o nv-vm.o os-agp.o os-interface.o os-registry.o nv.o nv-vm.o os-

   agp.o os-interface.o os-registry.o nvidia.mod.o

   rm -f -f build-in.o nv-linux.o *.d .*.{cmd,flags}

   rm -f -f nvidia.{o,ko,mod.{o,c}} nv_compiler.h *~

   rm -f -rf .tmp_versions

-> Building kernel module:

   executing: 'cd ./usr/src/nv; make module SYSSRC=/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r

   5/source SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/build'...
```

Tu nastpuje kompilacja i teraz:

```
   NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

-> done.

-> Kernel module compilation complete.

ERROR: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'.  This is most likely

       because the kernel module was built using the wrong kernel source files.

       Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your

       kernel; on Red Hat Linux systems, for example, be sure you have the

       'kernel-source' rpm installed.  If you know the correct kernel source

       files are installed, you may specify the kernel source path with the

       '--kernel-source-path' commandline option.

-> Kernel module load error: insmod: error inserting './usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko':

   -1 Unknown symbol in module

-> Kernel messages:

   flowctrl:        symmetric

   irq moderation:  disabled

   scatter-gather:  enabled

   nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

   nvidia: Unknown symbol swiotlb

   nvidia: Unknown symbol register_ioctl32_conversion

   nvidia: Unknown symbol unregister_ioctl32_conversion

   nvidia: Unknown symbol register_ioctl32_conversion

   nvidia: Unknown symbol unregister_ioctl32_conversion

   nvidia: Unknown symbol register_ioctl32_conversion

   nvidia: Unknown symbol unregister_ioctl32_conversion

   nvidia: Unknown symbol register_ioctl32_conversion

   nvidia: Unknown symbol unregister_ioctl32_conversion

   nvidia: Unknown symbol register_ioctl32_conversion

   nvidia: Unknown symbol unregister_ioctl32_conversion

ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file

       '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find suggestions

       on fixing installation problems in the README available on the Linux

       driver download page at www.nvidia.com.

```

Bądź tu mądry i pisz wiersze :/

----------

## Aktyn

Przepatrz dobrze wszystko, ulep kernela na nowo (od zera najlepiej), ewentulanie bez AGP (nvidia zdajesie ma swój)

Może inna wersja kernela, u mnie z reguły moduł sie ładuje, potem już bywa róznie.

No i zrestartuj system  :Smile: 

----------

## polleck

Ale bezsens - włożyłem kartę geforce4 mx 440 siostry i poszło na najnowszych sterownikach nvidia-kernel

Zamontowałem też nvidia-glx

Co mogę jeszcze zrobić aby OpenGL dobrze działał - ewentualnie jak sprawdzić czy działa ok ??

Kartę TNT2 dałem siostrze - ma windowsa - on sobie poradził  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Aktyn

 *polleck wrote:*   

> Ale bezsens - włożyłem kartę geforce4 mx 440 siostry i poszło na najnowszych sterownikach nvidia-kernel
> 
> Zamontowałem też nvidia-glx
> 
> Co mogę jeszcze zrobić aby OpenGL dobrze działał - ewentualnie jak sprawdzić czy działa ok ??
> ...

 

Windows 64 bitowy ?

glxgears, glxinfo

----------

## polleck

Nie, siostra ma celerona 1000MHz  :Smile: 

so Windows 32bit

----------

